# 41 Henderson



## mrg (Dec 26, 2020)

Recently picked up this crusty DX covered in old old paint so spent a little time cleaning and had a perfect Excelsior for it but found Henderson on the down tube so swapped a badge off another bike and some parts out of the shed ( rims & guard ), 1st ride today and I really like it!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 1, 2021)

Very cool ride , love the patina !!!!!!!!


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2021)

Put a few miles on this sense I built it and testing it out with a tank, doesn't fit really good because of the 2 spd shifter but not going to notch or modify anything, just ride!


----------



## JLF (Sep 2, 2021)

Fantastic looking bike!


----------

